# Nook color shows black screen for everything



## ElTimablo (Apr 11, 2012)

I messed up a flash of CM 7.2, and now whenever I turn on my Nook it shows the Cyanogenmod logo with the word "Loading" under it (or "Booting to Recovery/Alternate", depending on if I hold anything down). Is there any hope for it? I don't have an SD card handy, since my Bionic apparently ate my only one.

EDIT: I can get to the boot menu, if that helps at all.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

so you have Cyanoboot on there, so thats good. Is your recovery on the Internal MMC? or did you just have it on external?


----------



## PH_C (Aug 27, 2011)

[quote nMN

Mia me='ElTimablo' timestmp='1339316902' post='729962']I messed up a flash of CM 7.2, and now whenever I turn on my Nook it shows the Cyanogenmod logo with the word "Loading" under it (or "Booting to Recovery/Alternate", depending on if I hold anything down). Is there any hope for it? I d
Ml Jun

on't have an SD card handy, since ml NJmy Bionic apparently ate my only one.

EDIT: I can get to the boot menu, if that helps at all.[/quote]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## robinsc (Apr 9, 2012)

buy a cheap 2 gb card and install any nook rom....


----------

